

TokBox embraces WebRTC to give developers access to Flash-free video chat - janineyoong
http://gigaom.com/video/tokbox-opentok-webrtc/

======
fersho311
Let's hope microsoft becomes a team player with webRTC specs:
<http://gigaom.com/2012/08/06/microsoft-webrtc-w3c/>

------
vitno
This is very similar to webrtc.io, except that webRTC.io is actually open and
doesn't require their proprietary API (and it's agreement).

<https://github.com/webRTC/webRTC.io>

~~~
gtCameron
These are solving two different problems.

webRTC.io looks like it does a great job of abstracting webRTC on the client
side to make it easier to build your app on top of it.

TokBox is an end-to-end video chat solution that happens to support webRTC.
They are abstracting both the client and the server here.

~~~
vitno
you are totally right, I didn't look at it well enough.

------
robbiet480
This is a pretty amazing development and I hope with WebRTC taking hold we can
start to phase out Flash as a whole.

------
johndbritton
Live example (works in chrome): <http://labs.tokbox.com/try/>

~~~
dennismart
Live example of multi-user chat with webRTC.io

<http://multiwebrtc.nodejitsu.com/>

